# Does anyone know how to make a scope for a wrist rocket slingshot?



## Lester Mills (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys, im new to the slingshot forum and i was wondering if anyone knows how to make a scope for a Wrist Rocket slingshot. Also i was wondering if you can use a Wrist rocket slingshot for hunting??


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A scope on a slingshot? Like a gun scope? Not sure what you mean. Depending on the bands you have on the slingshot you should be able to hunt with it;.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NF I think he means like the one on a Barnett Diablo pro


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The most effective style of aiming device I have seen is something like below where the aiming device moves with your bands.

The entire fork rotates and tilts with the bands.










Once you have perfected your draw and are consistently using the same grip and anchor point, there are other options available. The King Cat for example is a deadly accurate bit of kit with a rather simple but very effective aiming device.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you can aim with a slingshot ? i just pull and shoot.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i just pull and shoot.


Don't we all


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> i just pull and shoot.


Don't we all








[/quote]


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I would think there are too many variables in slingshot shooting to make a scope worthwhile. By the time you mastered all the variables to the point where a scope might be useful, you would no longer need a scope!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

haertig said:


> I would think there are too many variables in slingshot shooting to make a scope worthwhile. By the time you mastered all the variables to the point where a scope might be useful, you would no longer need a scope!


Well said. Just look at all the best shooters.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE ! ! !


----------

